

The K8 JavaScript shell (2011) - luu
http://attractivechaos.wordpress.com/2011/01/13/the-k8-javascript-shell/

======
kentnl
Posted - January 13, 2011

Marked Dead - April 22, 2011

Today - Aug 5, 2014

